# 8mm steel for hunting Why ?



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Just saw this . this is a example of just because it can be done dont me you should. I mean why use the lightest setup with the minimum power that may work . when you can use more powerful one .


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

I would probably never try that, however, it is obviously doing the job. But if you miss by just a little! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

romanljc said:


> Just saw this . this is a example of just because it can be done dont me you should. I mean why use the lightest setup with the minimum power that may work . when you can use more powerful one .


The 22 long rifle caliber has proven itself to be a lethal weapon. It is often considered the ideal survival weapon. I've known the 22 to take out both man and beast. Maybe not the optimum killer but effective none the less.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Jolly Roger said:


> romanljc said:
> 
> 
> > Just saw this . this is a example of just because it can be done dont mean you should. I mean why use the lightest setup with the minimum power that may work . when you can use more powerful one .
> ...


Yea but would you shoot a grizzly with a 22lr lol if you did not have to because you could use something better ?
You could kill something with pencil if you want but , better to use the best tool for the job unless you are forced to use something less then ideal because its a emergency and you have no choice. But 99 percent of the time people are hunting not in a survival situation and even then you are probably better of bringing a stronger setup then 8mm steel . Because if you really need food its even more important that you have something that has the best chance of killing what ever it is you are hunting and that is not 8mm steel.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I am not yet actively hunting, but if I was, it would be 12mm lead. I do feel comfortable hunting with my .177 air rifle though, but it is tuned to around 17-18fts/lbs, and even so, I would prefer a .22 for better energy conservation at 60+ meters, especially since I hunt exclusively using iron sights.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

I have been hunting with 8mm steel for quite a while now. Using .6 sumeike 20/15 taper. I had a pass through on a pigeon from 15m the other day. I have it moving on average around 330 fps, so very fast. The reason for hunting with it is due to the fact that it has a very flat trajectory, up to about 25m before it starts to slowly drop off. And it has great penetration property's due to it being small and fast. I used to hunt with 10mm and 12mm lead and I can tell you now I have much more success with 8mm. I once hit a rabbit a little low with 10mm lead, in the chest area, and it hopped off injured and a shot with the shotgun was the reason I still got the rabbit. My setup was generating around 230fps with 10mm which is very powerful but the big ball meant no penetration. I have seen many people shoot rabbits through the chest with 8mm steel and the small profile means complete pass through on the lungs and heart, putting the rabbit down in a few feet.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, I once took three rabbits in an evening with a daisy Model 25 BB gun but every shot was inside 30 ft and I used to be able to pop Tic Tacs with that thing at that type of distance. Doable? yes. Feasible? probably. Effective? hardly. & lastly:

Recommended? Absolutely not lol

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

AUSSIE4 said:


> I have been hunting with 8mm steel for quite a while now. Using .6 sumeike 20/15 taper. I had a pass through on a pigeon from 15m the other day. I have it moving on average around 330 fps, so very fast. The reason for hunting with it is due to the fact that it has a very flat trajectory, up to about 25m before it starts to slowly drop off. And it has great penetration property's due to it being small and fast. I used to hunt with 10mm and 12mm lead and I can tell you now I have much more success with 8mm. I once hit a rabbit a little low with 10mm lead, in the chest area, and it hopped off injured and a shot with the shotgun was the reason I still got the rabbit. My setup was generating around 230fps with 10mm which is very powerful but the big ball meant no penetration. I have seen many people shoot rabbits through the chest with 8mm steel and the small profile means complete pass through on the lungs and heart, putting the rabbit down in a few feet.


The guys I know that shoot 8mm steel, hunt with 8mm lead. I assume they step up the band thickness?


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Slide-Easy said:


> AUSSIE4 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been hunting with 8mm steel for quite a while now. Using .6 sumeike 20/15 taper. I had a pass through on a pigeon from 15m the other day. I have it moving on average around 330 fps, so very fast. The reason for hunting with it is due to the fact that it has a very flat trajectory, up to about 25m before it starts to slowly drop off. And it has great penetration property's due to it being small and fast. I used to hunt with 10mm and 12mm lead and I can tell you now I have much more success with 8mm. I once hit a rabbit a little low with 10mm lead, in the chest area, and it hopped off injured and a shot with the shotgun was the reason I still got the rabbit. My setup was generating around 230fps with 10mm which is very powerful but the big ball meant no penetration. I have seen many people shoot rabbits through the chest with 8mm steel and the small profile means complete pass through on the lungs and heart, putting the rabbit down in a few feet.
> ...


What do you mean they set up the band thickness? I don't quite get what you're saying, not trying to be rude, just don't understand.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

AUSSIE4 said:


> Slide-Easy said:
> 
> 
> > AUSSIE4 said:
> ...


If I may chime in, thicker bands are used for heavier ammunition as a general rule. Thus, you would use a thinner elastic for the lighter ammo, and a slightly thicker elastic for the heavier ammo.

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

BushpotChef said:


> AUSSIE4 said:
> 
> 
> > Slide-Easy said:
> ...


Correct. 8mm steel vs lead would result in different band thickness. A .7 band 18/12 taper would be good for lead. .55-.65 would be good for 8mm steel. Yes you can use a .7 band but maybe a 18/12 or 10/15 with 8mm steel.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

AUSSIE4 said:


> Slide-Easy said:
> 
> 
> > AUSSIE4 said:
> ...


Thicker bands as a 8mm lead shot weighs more that 8mm steel. Matching everything up has improved my whole experience.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Slide-Easy said:


> AUSSIE4 said:
> 
> 
> > Slide-Easy said:
> ...


Yes definitely an important factor that many seem to discard.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Right then, it's settled:

The new bottom line in hunting ammo with the slingshot is 8mm steel @ 300+fps.

The '.177 hunter' of slingshots, if you will.



Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

BushpotChef said:


> Right then, it's settled:
> 
> The new bottom line in hunting ammo with the slingshot is 8mm steel @ 300+fps.
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------

